# The Opposite Sex



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently I notice only does were moving through my hunting location after checking game cameras. I am a rookie to this hunting adventure. I’ve been in the woods with weapons for 3 years now and have not yet made my 1st kill. Don’t get me wrong I’d love to get me a nice buck to hang my hat on but I was really excited to see such good doe activity. I would love to down one and start trying some good venison recipes. So I did some research on the females. Knowing that with the upcoming rut …. where the does go so follow the boyz. I found an interesting site that had a very interesting conversation on doe activity. I’m sure others will find it very informative as well. They also have a neat blog. Some many things to take away from the information shared.

I thought the Clover Trap and their process for capture and release was quite the sport in itself. Also found the data on the movement of deer during each season (Summer, Fall, Winter & Spring) very interesting….especially the data collected during gun season near the end. 

*Blog Link: *

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news

*Presentation Link:*

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2016/curious-about-the-opposite-sex

Here’s some pix of the ladies that are coming through on the spot I’m hunting. Most of them have been coming by right at the 7 am hr.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That area will be your best rut stand. Over hunting your best doe stand early will educate the does to skirt your stand come rut. Taking the buck that is trailing them right behind them not offering you a shot


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice Momma doe in that first picture. Thanks for the read.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Limit your intrusion to your best areas. I have 1 trail cam that I check, but never go in to check it unless a week and half at least has passed. I also like to go in before a good rain fall. 

Also, and I can't stress this enough, do as much as you can to reduce/eliminate your human odor. I prefer to use HS products. The laundry and the shower soap. Wash your boots, and clothes in it and hang to dry outside. I prefer to not rinse them. Then, seal them in a zip lock bag and throw in a tote. Only get out to wear on hunting days. This is ALL your clothes and not just outer wear.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> That area will be your best rut stand. Over hunting your best doe stand early will educate the does to skirt your stand come rut. Taking the buck that is trailing them right behind them not offering you a shot



What you say would make sense if I had the woods to myself. It’s a small 6 acres I have permission to hunt and that is shared by several other hunters. They usually show up closer to the rut. They don’t … let’s say… “share the same approach” I do when it comes to not pressuring the small area we hunt. By the time they show up ALL the deer are walking around the property instead of thru it. Best opportunities I think for me will be early season for the opposite sex before the “others” show up.

It would be very interesting to have a few of these does collared and studied in the same manner as in the presentation I linked to. I am confident the doe’s patterns and routes to and from the area I hunt would drastically change during and after hunting season and probably from daylight to night time hrs too.

I will have the cams out all season so that should be a good indication of what affects the hunting season pressure has on their movements. I think something I learned from the presentation I linked to is that the does will shrink their home range/activity so bucks will located them during estrus whereas of course the Bucks will increase their range/activity in search of does in estrus. So no telling later on if the does on cam now will stay away from my small hunting area because of pressure or if it would be due to them lessening their movements during the rut and my hunting area is simply not part of the does contracted range while they are looking to breed.

All I can do is be ready to loose an arrow when/if they show up in front of my stand.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

S


SMBHooker said:


> What you say would make sense if I had the woods to myself. It’s a small 6 acres I have permission to hunt and that is shared by several other hunters. They usually show up closer to the rut. They don’t … let’s say… “share the same approach” I do when it comes to not pressuring the small area we hunt. By the time they show up ALL the deer are walking around the property instead of thru it. Best opportunities I think for me will be early season for the opposite sex before the “others” show up.
> 
> It would be very interesting to have a few of these does collared and studied in the same manner as in the presentation I linked to. I am confident the doe’s patterns and routes to and from the area I hunt would drastically change during and after hunting season and probably from daylight to night time hrs too.
> 
> ...



Shoot one, shoot it now! Then find some place else to hunt. Six acres is small for one, ridiculous for others. Hope you have permission from adjoining landowners to retrieve a down deer.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree. Whew! 6 acres is tiny. I'd also be worried about leaving cams up if others are hunting there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Jon... we need to connect this fall... i have a couple properties i hunt and would like ti get ya out


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

9Left said:


> Jon... we need to connect this fall... i have a couple properties i hunt and would like ti get ya out


Thx 9Left.....I can't wait to get one.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bow-man said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot one, shoot it now! Then find some place else to hunt. Six acres is small for one, ridiculous for others. Hope you have permission from adjoining landowners to retrieve a down deer.





crittergitter said:


> I agree. Whew! 6 acres is tiny. I'd also be worried about leaving cams up if others are hunting there.


Buzackley! My buddy owns 5 acres all by himself and about 2 acres of it are huntable. But, it works! He took a buck last year that was a weirdo forkhorn with a body that looked like the buck was 3 1/2 years old easy! We ate good! 

When the buck showed up in front of his pop-up, he thought about letting it walk. Then he thought, "Wait a minute! I haven't shot a deer in nearly a decade, letting deer after deer pass waiting for the 'big buck'! A buck in front of me is worth a dozen in the thickets!" 

So, he whacked that deer, and we had venison to eat! Maybe others view the sport differently, but I hunt in order to eat natural, wild grown food! I don't give a crap about having a set of antlers to hang on the wall. Don't get me wrong, if the "Lord of the Forest" should decide to step out in front of me, I'm happy to take the shot, but it's not a necessity!


----------

